#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Hi all nice to meet you all

## Lorraine

Hi I am Lorraine here :Smile: 
I am an undergraduate at the University of Colombo and I am interested in writing and reading blog articles. So I hope joining with"THE HUB" is a good opportunity for me to continue my hobby.
This is a wonderful chance for me...!! :Cool:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi I am Lorraine here
> I am an undergraduate at the University of Colombo and I am interested in writing and reading blog articles. So I hope joining with"THE HUB" is a good opportunity for me to continue my hobby.
> This is a wonderful chance for me...!!


Hi Lorraine 
Welcome to our hub community :Smile: 
Hope you will have a great time here.

----------


## subasan

Hi Lorraine, thanks for writing your heart out. Those are some wonderful hobbies you've got there. Keep writing, who knows one day your hobby might become your career. All the best for your bright future. Cheers.

----------

